# James Dean Doppelganger



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

I love this guy's look. I want more models like this one! 

Shot in all natural light with no reflectors. 
EOS 5D (MKI)
 135mm @f/2.2
 1/400 second
 ISO 320


----------



## BrickHouse (Aug 6, 2014)

Dude, I'd kill for hair like that. Great pic.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 6, 2014)

Great, as always.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice lighting, but he needs those moles removed.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful work Dan.

Warhorse, I respectfully disagree, the only reason to take them away is to make him conform to the "perfection" many seem to seek these days (as evidenced by the plastic photoshopping so prevalent these days), perfect skin, perfect body, perfect everything, take them away and you take away some of his uniqueness imho.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Nice lighting, but he needs those moles removed.



No, actually he doesn't.


----------



## TWright33 (Aug 6, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lighting, but he needs those moles removed.
> ...



I like your attitude.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 6, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lighting, but he needs those moles removed.
> ...



That's why they make Chocolate *AND* Vanilla!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 6, 2014)

Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.


Yep. I hate clipped shadows and highlights, and I do not like black and white images that are high in contrast or too bright. I have a personal style and at this point in my "career" I feel that I know what I am doing quite well, and that I can make these choices and defend them.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 6, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.
> ...



to gain this look you are playing with contrast?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 6, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.
> ...



It was just a question. No need to get defensive. No need to defend.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



I wasn't being defensive, but now that I'm being publicly accused of it I am starting to feel defensive for a completely different reason than the photos.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosy said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


It's actually something I achieve with a "curves" adjustment layer. I do add contrast, but I pull the very bottom point of the shadows up a little when creating an "S" curve, and it just barely starts to soften the shadow areas up a bit . I really enjoy the look it gives.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 6, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> It's actually something I achieve with a "curves" adjustment layer. I do add contrast, but I pull the very bottom point of the shadows up a little when creating an "S" curve, and it just barely starts to soften the shadow areas up a bit . I really enjoy the look it gives.



Thanks again


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosy said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually something I achieve with a "curves" adjustment layer. I do add contrast, but I pull the very bottom point of the shadows up a little when creating an "S" curve, and it just barely starts to soften the shadow areas up a bit . I really enjoy the look it gives.
> ...


Aint no thang.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



To be fair though Dan, when you say "I have a personal style and at this point in my "career" I feel that I  know what I am doing quite well, and that I can make these choices and  defend them", when manaheim just asked a simple question, it kinda _*does*_ appear that your are being defensive. just a little bit. 

Im not really a huge B&W fan, so i didn't do as much of an in depth inspection as I would for your color work, but as far as my limited scope of B&W taste goes, I like the tones here.  I don't personally see a "contrast" issue, but I think that's just more of a personal taste kinda thing.

my only nitpics with this one are the dark shadows around the eyes, and the DOF. his face is all nice and in focus, then i am immediately drawn to some weird OOF spot on his back, and then notice the back of his neck and chest are OOF as well. he isn't really separated from the background well, and the his chest just kinda blurs right into it. 
*But!* Im definitely an "all the person in focus" guy, so anything outside of that where portraits are concerned are outside *my* typical taste. 

Overall, I think this is a good shot. I give it a solid B+


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> No, actually he doesn't.



Well only if they start to grow or change color. 

Skin cancer is no joke.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.



I think it's totally a personal and situational choice to do this. I sometimes like hard contrast for some images and soft for others. 

I can't find fault in a person using their own taste when editing a solid image. Now if the base image sucked and was covered in fancy editing, then there would be things to nitpick.


----------



## TWright33 (Aug 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lower-contrast look intentional? My reaction was to say "needs more contrast!" but I think this is the second time you've had an image with this look, so maybe it's what you're going for.
> ...



This is how I feel.

I too was nitpicked at on my last image I posted here.

I did the same type of adjustment and got the same response.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 7, 2014)

It's a pretty typical question for low contrast images because the current trend is higher contrast. 

As Dan rightly said...  It's a choice and one everyone has to make,  but it's best to be ready for the question or criticism and not let it ruffle you. 

Keep in mind,  too... Here on Tpf... The greater majority of low contrast images are NOT intentionally rendered as such. Since we try to be I instructive,  it's not surprising for this to come up even more. 

Btw,  Dan and I chatted privately about the defensive thing and I think we have come to a better understanding of each other,  so please let that drop.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

manaheim said:


> It's a pretty typical question for low contrast images because the current trend is higher contrast.  As Dan rightly said...  It's a choice and one everyone has to make,  but it's best to be ready for the question or criticism and not let it ruffle you.  Keep in mind,  too... Here on Tpf... The greater majority of low contrast images are NOT intentionally rendered as such. Since we try to be I instructive,  it's not surprising for this to come up even more.  Btw,  Dan and I chatted privately about the defensive thing and I think we have come to a better understanding of each other,  so please let that drop.



I'll let it drop but I won't forget!


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful model, and a lovely rendering.  Frankly, it might have been a challenge to make this guy_ not_ look good!   :razz:   

I like your processing.  You totally have captured a "Hollywood-mystique" type of feel here.   I'm in awe!


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty typical question for low contrast images because the current trend is higher contrast.  As Dan rightly said...  It's a choice and one everyone has to make,  but it's best to be ready for the question or criticism and not let it ruffle you.  Keep in mind,  too... Here on Tpf... The greater majority of low contrast images are NOT intentionally rendered as such. Since we try to be I instructive,  it's not surprising for this to come up even more.  Btw,  Dan and I chatted privately about the defensive thing and I think we have come to a better understanding of each other,  so please let that drop.
> ...


I love you guys.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 7, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Dude, I'd kill for hair like that. Great pic.




I'd kill for any hair!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan, I don't see you as defensive. I see you stand for your work.


----------



## LimePanda (Aug 8, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Dan, I don't see you as defensive. I see you stand for your work.



What he said 
I love the shot man, I think everything people have nitpicked so far works really well with the image as a whole.
I think you achieved a very stylish look.
Congrats


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 9, 2014)

LimePanda said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, I don't see you as defensive. I see you stand for your work.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## kdthomas (Aug 9, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Beautiful work Dan.
> 
> Warhorse, I respectfully disagree, the only reason to take them away is to make him conform to the "perfection" many seem to seek these days (as evidenced by the plastic photoshopping so prevalent these days), perfect skin, perfect body, perfect everything, take them away and you take away some of his uniqueness imho.



Agreed. Although I'm very much a beginner, I find that shooting people as they are, brings a depth to the art. I don't like seeing a lot of makeup, or shopping to get rid of "defects".

And Warhorse, I find it very easy to look at and study this image. For my own eye, I might like the background a little darker, but I feel the paisley patters in the shirt go well with the curls in the subject's hair.


----------

